# Apartment hunting in Cairo - why so difficult?



## BruinsFan

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here, although I joined a while ago in anticipation of moving back to Cairo next month.

I'm trying to find a place to rent before I arrive so we can paint, fit the kitchen and get things out of storage. I arrive in three weeks and want to rent ASAP. I've been trying to find a place for months, but I've been unable to find an agent who actually responds to emails/calls or shows up on time to appointments.

We're looking in northwest New Cairo or northeast Heliopolis as we need to be near the airport. If you know any reputable agents that could help us, please let me know. I'm at my wits end!

My back story, if you're interested:

I've lived in Cairo before and never had this much trouble finding a place because we did the searching in person. We're not in Egypt now, although my husband visits Cairo once or twice a month and I've been back twice since December, but these visits are short and very busy.

I've been trying to save my husband some time by finding places online (propertyfinder, aqarmap, nileestate, among others). I have found a number of excellent properties, but I can't get any agent to answer my emails and some don't even return my husband's calls! One did call my husband while he was in Cairo last week, but never called again to set up any viewings. In the spring, my husband called another agent multiple times to arrange viewings and the guy finally made an appointment, showed up nearly an hour late, and showed us two lousy apartments, neither of which were on our list. I got a recommendation from a friend, and even made contact via Facebook, but I emailed him my request two weeks ago and I still haven't heard back.

Am I on a fool's mission? Should I just give up and plan to stay with family until we find a place and get it ready? Or can someone recommend an agent who actually does his/her job?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goggleye

Try craigslist
Of cairo


----------



## BruinsFan

Thanks, I'll see if I can find something there, although I don't have much hope. ;-)


----------



## canuck2010

Coldwell banker is reputable, as is Remax. I've found agents aren't very reliable working through email, best to meet in person when you arrive.


----------



## BruinsFan

We tried working with Remax but the agent was the one who didn't return calls and left us waiting in the street for an hour, only to show up and bring us to places that were not even remotely what we were looking for. 

Maybe I'll try my luck with Coldwell Banker and see what happens. If worse comes to worse, I'll find a place when I arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## canuck2010

Good luck, with a bit of persistence I'm sure you'll find a great place to live! Bit of advice, agents act primarily as middle-men, once you find the property you like, you'll most likely negotiate directly with the owner, so be prepared to bargain.


----------



## BruinsFan

Thanks! I'm arriving in just over two weeks and a good friend of mine has contacted a simsar who is going to show me a bunch of places. Fingers crossed! I start work on the 17th, so I don't have a lot of time to go apartment hunting!

P.S. Are you a Canucks fan and a Canuck? Or just a Canuck?


----------

